# NEW PINSTRIPER N DALLAS FT.WORTH



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

HERE IS SOME OF THE WORK IVE DONE ILL TRAVEL I CAN DO SMALL JOBS OR BIG EITHER ONE IF U LIKE TO CONTACT ME PM ME OR CALL ME AT 214-780-8869 ASK FOR JR....


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

nice work bro....welcome to the pinstripin world


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

great job homie.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Heres some work I did this week.









































If you need sumthin done. Hit me up.


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 12 2008, 02:49 PM~11072377
> *Heres some work I did this week.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Any Customers?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Ill hit up big Shawn when we get the cars ready down here to get striped!!!

work looks Good!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 16 2008, 07:23 PM~11107013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS HOMIE NTO A PROBLEM SHIT WELL TAKE A TRIP ANYWERE IF THE MONEYS RIGHT IM DOWN FOR HTOWN ITS RIGHT BY US


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Shawn road trip homie.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 16 2008, 10:40 PM~11108295
> *Hey Shawn road trip homie.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 16 2008, 07:38 PM~11107156
> *Ill hit up big Shawn when we get the cars ready down here to get striped!!!
> 
> work looks Good!
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Jul 16 2008, 07:55 PM~11107287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tha aces down this way will take care of ya :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

U KNOW I GOT U HOMIE


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 16 2008, 10:17 PM~11108717
> *tha aces down this way will take care of ya :biggrin:
> *


I appreciate it H-town Ace's.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 19 2008, 05:45 PM~11128812
> *I appreciate it H-town Ace's.
> *


Brazoria County


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

BIG UPS TO BRAZORIA COUNTY


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

remember me....

oh :0 first time ever sneek peek
so you will know it when you see it


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Jul 20 2008, 08:05 PM~11135270
> *remember me....
> 
> oh  :0 first time ever sneek peek
> ...


Koo. So how'd the pinstriping n leafing come out?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MINE WERE ALMOST DONE WERE GETTING


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

The pics above are of a ride that im workin on


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 22 2008, 02:19 PM~11150202
> *The pics above are of a ride that im workin on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 17 2008, 12:09 AM~11108630
> *Thanks Homie.
> *


NICE WORK HOMIE. TELL CARLOS WITH YOUR CLUB I SAY WHAT'S UP.........  

2PAC


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Stripe man in da house. Waz up Homies. Who's next?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey bro how much to do my truck on the hood the scoop and along both sides and tailgate


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

PM'd you homie.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

koo homie. i will get wit u


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT WERE THOSE DALLAS FT WORTH PEOPLE THAT NEED STRIPING GOLD LEAF SILVER LEAF I KNOW YALL OUT THERE


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THE QUICKEST WAY TO REACH ME AND TO GET A QUICKER RESPONSE IS TO MSG ME ON MY CELL.
214-780-8869.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice work homie? Where you located? :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks homie. Irving.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT FOR THE DFW


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

GETTIN DOWN ON THE LAC


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Sup Shawn ready to finish up da ride tomorrow.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YES SIR IT FINALLY BE DONE :biggrin:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

any updates on finished product ?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HELL HAVE IT TOTALLY DONE TONGIHT WILL POST PICS OF A BIG PROJECT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HERE IT IS ALL THE LEAFING IN STRIPPING IS DONE FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Just finished this caddy today


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN IT LOOSK GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah homie. Finaly got it done.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

CAME OUT CLEAN DOG ONCE AGAIN HOMIE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING DOG


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 10:13 PM~11174152
> *CAME OUT CLEAN DOG ONCE AGAIN HOMIE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING DOG
> *


Dont worry man u know we homies.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA HOMIE BUT WANT U TO KNOW ITS APPRECIATE LOC


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

nice work ttt


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHEN U GETTING URS DONE HOMIE COME ON HOMIE


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DONE DEAL THE MAN HIMSELF


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT FOR ANYONE WHO NEEDS THERE RIDES STRIPPED,SILVER LEAFED,GOLD LEAFED LET MY HOMIE KNOW HES GOOD


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

How long you take, and what is the homie hook up price PM me dogg, will shoot you the pics


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 25 2008, 08:47 PM~11181588
> *WHEN U GETTING URS DONE HOMIE COME ON HOMIE
> *


hopefully soon


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Good work, a member in my club actually is wanting some work done. Ill give him your info so he can holla. 



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

JR NUMBER FOR THE PINSTRIPPING IS 214-780-8869 GIVE HIM A CALL NO JOB TOO BIG OR TO SMALL


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT ANYONE LOOKING FOR LEAFING STRIPING IN DALLAS FT WORTH AREA WILL EVEN DO OUT OF TOWN HOUSTON SAN ANTONIO AUSTIN


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Im ready for whoever wants to get some work done.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 11:41 PM~11231185
> *TTT ANYONE LOOKING FOR LEAFING STRIPING IN DALLAS FT WORTH AREA WILL EVEN DO OUT OF TOWN HOUSTON SAN ANTONIO AUSTIN
> *


Dats what Im talkin bout


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA HOMIE ANYWERE IN TEXAS NO JOB TO SMALL NO JOB TO BIG HE CAN DO FRAMES BIKES CARS MOTORCYCLES HOMIE GOT A SHIT LAOD OF TALENT ON THE REAL


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Sun City (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 24 2008, 08:31 PM~11173110
> *Just finished this caddy today
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you got it man, looks good. Im practicing myself to on my spare time and Im gonna do my first job on my own rims and batteries after I get them painted. Any advice.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sun City_@Aug 8 2008, 04:05 PM~11296231
> *Hey you got it man,  looks good.  Im practicing myself to on my spare time and Im gonna do my first job on my own rims and batteries after I get them painted.  Any advice.
> *


My advice to you is to try not to go to long without practice cuz then your hand will lose its groove. So keep on striping.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Are there any other colors other than the silver / gold leaf? I saw a pic of a car with a red one just wondering, I would like to see black if possible....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

The only way to get a color is to kandy over the leaf.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 20 2008, 03:21 PM~11395472
> *The only way to get a color is to kandy over the leaf.
> *



Cool, Thanks.


Does anyone have any pics of a black car with black paint over the leaf?




-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm back!!!..... :biggrin:


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

nice work homie
seen that in car person ya did really gud job :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Homie


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKING GOO POST THE OTHER CAR U DID :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Did this caddy a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

car looking real good shawn, ...........how much for a bomb visor?


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Mar 8 2009, 09:25 PM~13220779
> *car looking real good shawn, ...........how much for a bomb visor?
> *


PM'D HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

License Plates done today....


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Air Ride Tank


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

MI FLEETWOOD


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

MAN THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!! I NEED APRICE OF MY CADI LEAF AND PINSTRIPE ON MY 5TH WHEEL AND THE FRONT OF MY HOOD!!!! GET AT ME!!


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

nice work homie keep it up!


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Apr 1 2009, 06:19 PM~13458162
> *MAN THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!! I NEED APRICE OF MY CADI LEAF AND PINSTRIPE ON MY 5TH WHEEL AND THE FRONT OF MY HOOD!!!!  GET AT ME!!
> *


Thnx homie...PM'D


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Apr 1 2009, 06:21 PM~13458179
> *nice work homie keep it up!
> *


I appreciate it!... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Very clean work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YoungBlvdAce_@Mar 5 2009, 11:46 AM~13190249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lokey, is this you homie???


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

YEAH THATS ME....HATE THAT PICTURE MAN. DAMN COMPANY THAT I WORKED AT WOULD'NT UPSIZE MY UNIFORMS.....I NEED SPACE... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 23 2009, 09:45 PM~13672694
> *YEAH THATS ME....HATE THAT PICTURE MAN. DAMN COMPANY THAT I WORKED AT WOULD UPSIZE MY CLOTHES.....I NEED SPACE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lol.. dude i swear you look familiar... Did you ever work or live in plano ?


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13672704
> *lol.. dude i swear you look familiar... Did you ever work or live in plano ?
> *


NAH...BUT IVE BEEN THRU THERE A COUPLE TIME'S


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 23 2009, 09:51 PM~13672762
> *NAH...BUT IVE BEEN THRU THERE A COUPLE TIME'S
> *


  I sent you a PM last night homie.


----------

